# Reaction to RAW first time (non GSD) LOL!



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

So I decided that I would try partial raw with my Rat Terrier, Chloe. She is still on her kibble (she has a very sensitive stomach, also) so I thought, "why not just give her what raw I can? Some is better than none, right?" So anyway, Tonight for dinner I'm roasting a whole chicken, so I cut the back and wings off for her. I just gave her one wing to see how she would hold it down. At first she just looked at it when I tried to hand it to her...so we "played" with it for a moment (she has a prey drive that is through the roof) and she immediately went into "kill it" mode. I tossed the wing out the back door and she took off after it. She circled it a couple times on the ground and then started to lick the skin and then that was it- *she lost her little ratty mind!* I went out to tell her she was a good girl to encourage her to keep at it and she picked it up and ran away from me with it! lol she was whining this high pitched whine and even shaking a little trying to find a good place out in the yard to eat it. I went back inside and stood at the back door and watched her eat it. She looked so "primal" and I can tell she really enjoyed it. Wish I had started this sooner!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Get your camera out next time you do that, I bet that was fun to watch Her react!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome!  Jerzey ran away from me the first time I fed her raw too! After that, I leashed her and fed it from my hand so she didn't become overly guarded about it. I agree, pictures next time!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


Please speak for yourself...I personally love all dogs and love hearing dog stories(big or small). Its not the little dogs that some people don't like, its owners that don't control the smaller dogs. To the OP...get a video next time


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


Wow, that was rude and uncalled for. If you don't like reading about them, don't click on threads titled "non-GSD"?

OP, please feel free to share more stories and videos/pictures. We like hearing about ALL our fuzzy friends, big and small.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


Thanks for the laugh! I can't even be offended at this post it's so ridiculous, its comical. 

To everyone else, thanks! I'll be sure to gets pics next time, maybe even a video!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


Fortunately not all feel as you do. While Woolf and I have had our share of run ins with small dogs, I can appreciate how much the small dogs add to their owners lives as well.

It's sad that you haven't had any good interactions with small dogs to go so far as to put a huge segment of the dogs in the category of vermin.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> We are all victimized by these vermin.


Please speak for yourself and don't insult my small dogs by calling them vermin.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I wish I could be happy for you, but honestly, I dont look forward to reading about small dogs in the GSD forum. I am not a fan of small dogs, and I am sure neither are a lot of people who own GSD's. We are all victimized by these vermin.


In the past I didn't care for small dogs either until I found a tiny Schnauzer mix pup on the streets. He changed my mind completely. I trained him and treated him like a normal dog and guess what? He was a normal dog that we enjoyed for many years. 
I have had many adorable Chihuahuas and all kinds of other small dogs in my classes whose owners did their homework instead of carrying them around on their arms as nasty yappers. Several moved on to agility and competition obedience and probably could have competed against your "big dogs". 
Closed minds miss out on a lot of good opportunities that could have enriched your life so you wouldn't have to be so negative about other people's happiness. 
I bet you never took the time to really get to know a small dog.
I want to challenge you, so try this: when no one is watching, secretly foster a small dog, train it and you'll be surprised.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> He changed my mind completely. I trained him and *treated him like a normal dog* and guess what?


The key to raising any small dog! They are not helpless infants to be coddled constantly and sheltered from all other living things. I raised my Ratty the same way-like a normal dog- and she is as self confident and fearless as any GSD. She also has wonderful obedience.


----------

